# "Talking Tractors" Show on RFD TV



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Has anyone seen this show yet? It was my first time watching it on Dishnetwork. It covers antique and recent tractors and restoration. Very interesting show. They even showed a running pair of John Deere 730 and 430 tractors as well as many others. 

Just thought I would pass along the info. for anyone who has not seen it. 

RFD TV


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wish they had that on the cable lineup...never seen anything like that... really interesting! 

Andy
:headclap:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I've Tried*

To get my cable provider to carry it, no luck yet. My brother has the dish so I get to see it at his house. I am calling again today, thanks for the reminder Chief!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Wish they had that on the cable lineup...never seen anything like that... really interesting!
> 
> Andy
> :headclap: *


You can get Dishnetwork now for $29 a month now. The installation and equipment is all free. I'm not sure what you pay for cable but I bet it is cheaper than that. 


Dishnetwork Offer 

Most telephone companies will provide it even cheaper than that if you use there phone service.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Dont forget( Machinery of the past )and (Classic tractors) (Tractors on parade) also like Ag PHD.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *Dont forget( Machinery of the past )and (Classic tractors) (Tractors on parade) also like Ag PHD. *


I have not seen them yet but have seen the advertisements and am looking forward to seeing it. The only thing I don't like about the Dish Network system is that the picture quality is not near as good as with my C band satellite system and you have to buy programming in large package that has crap I am not interested in like the sports channels, womens shows, religious programming, and home shopping channels. I prefer the science and Discovery channels and movies as well as new.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I also went with Dish Network after a C-band system.I have a 10' Unimesh dish and a GI650I reciever.But I rolled up the cables on it several years ago.When they offered me a Free dishnetwork system.

I have always felt the picture quality is pretty good on the little dish?But I had some sparkly TI problems with the big dish on some channels and satelites.I kept them both for awhile and I noticed the little dish is delayed a few seconds behind Cband.Also on some action sceanes you get a weird action movement on the little dish.I do not notice it now but I did when I had both.The biggest problem with dish network is during heavy rains you loose the picture.

Programming is higher and you are limited to channels we use to get free.I liked to watch the wild feeds.Although programming is higher.Upkeep is lower and if a reciever goes out.It is less then $100.00 vs closer to $1000.00 for a good C-band reciever.I also do not miss moving the dish position.However I was more familar with where all the channels were on the C-band system.I still have not memorised where the channels are on dishnetwork and I have had mine for several years.I guess it is because of the favorites list.

What I like about the little dish the most is I have 2 hook ups and that was a problem with C-band.I still have the C-band system and waited for the digital HGTV or what ever it is called to drop in price but it never happened to where it would make sence to go that route.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I started out with a GI 450i and then replaced it recently with a Motorola DSR922 4DTV reciever. Pretty much a 650i with digital C & KU band capability. The big problem with C band now is that nation wide there are less than 200,000 C band subscribers and the numbers are decreasing daily. Unless the C band programming providers and reciever manufacturers do something FAST, I think C band is going to slowly die out. Every week there are more and more announcements of C band programs going off the air to go to the little dish system. I like watching the new series of Star Trek and UPN will not even send a wildfeed over C band. There are a lot of maverick C banders out there using MPEG-II recievers slaved to their 4DTV receivers to watch FTA feeds free and I think the providers are trying to snuff that out. 

I agree that the C band dish system is more complicated. It would be nice to be able to get an LNBF that would handle C and KU band and not have to mess around with polar rotor servo motors as well as LNB's. The dish actuator arms are also an issue. Unless you by and top of the line brand such as Saginaw, they don't seem to last. 

I may reinstall my own C band system when I get moved to the ranch house later on but for the time being; I will give the little dish a try.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes been getting it on DirectTV. Try to watch all of the tractor shows.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I started out with an Echostar reciever forget the model number 2000 I think on my Cband dish.This was way back around 1988.Same company as dish network now.So I felt confortable with dish network when I made the switch.I also had a Toshiba 120 for awhile and then the GI650I.GI I feel ruined the industry with there VCRS module and cornering the market.I alway ran legal and kept my board up to date.But I do not just blame the pirates for causing the problems.I feel GI was really the Pirates ripping off the honest customers.That was my real reason for making the switch.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The VCRS module is a pain in the ass. Mine is over 12 years old and still working on the orginal storage battery. I have not been brave enough to try and replace it myself. New VCRS modules are no longer in production and only refurbished or used modules are available now for about $90. I guess the plan was to go all digital eventually.


----------



## brenthoelzer (Feb 27, 2013)

*This is my favorite show on television*

If you haven't seen it, try to find it from a friend or your provider. the whole RFD-TV channel is great, but 'talkin' tractors' is the greatest!


----------

